# Ebay auction price changes....



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It appears Ebay is going to make it more difficult for sellers again!! The ability to pad the shipping to offset Ebay fees will be gone... Ebay will be charging the customary 9% selling fee, plus the shipping charge amount.

http://rr.com/news/topic/article/rr/9005/36944722/EBay_adjusts_rules_for_avoiding_listing_fees

Glad I ain't a seller any more!! :freak:


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I typically charge $3.50 for shipping @ 9% this is $.32. Today they charge me $.25 for a $9.99 item insertion fee. So it will be nearly a wash depending on what they do to the $.99 listing which had been free. Looks like it will be a better deal for large ticket item sellers and those that don't ship. Can't recall how 9% compares to what I'm paying now.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote from the article:

"EBay said Tuesday that as part of the changes it will charge sellers a fee of 9 percent of an item's selling price plus the amount the seller charges the buyer for shipping. This fee, which is now capped at $100, is meant to encourage sellers to offer free shipping."

Oh yeah. I'm sure the fee structure change has everything to do with eBay's benevolance in encouraging sellers to offer free shipping and has NOTHING to do with eBay trying to increase it's revenue stream.

Joe


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Why would they add the price of shipping to the 9% ? It's going to cost the seller to ship it. So if he charges say $10.00 to ship an item he has just sold, he is going to be charged $10.00 PLUS the 9% too ? How does this save anybody $$$ ? I'm no ebay user anyway so it doesn't matter to me, but I got lost on that one


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Well............ here is the Cold, Hard Truth.

I happen to live very near Adamstown, PA. For those of you who are not familiar with Adamstown it is a small town that specializes in Antiques. They actually considered changing the town name to Antiqueville but that idea was shot down.
There are literally over 100 antique outlets here.

My wife and I went to Brimfield, Mass one year for the 3 day festival they put on in the spring as it is billed as the 3rd largest show in the USA.
We shopped through Mud,rain and finally sunshine in the 3 days.
It was fun but I only saw one vendor with slots and he was from................Adamstown 
The vendors who we spoke with asked us why we came up there when they all travel to PA 3 times a year to hawk their wares.

Anyway, I am getting to the point, If you go to any of these stores you will find that the going rate for Consignment is 20% plus a monthly fee to show your goods.
You can work the shop a few days a month and earn a discount on your rent, but you will still pay rent.

So, if you can sell on Epay, you will get more exposure than you would ever get, even here in the mecca of shops and only pay 9% plus your Paypal of approx 3.5% you are way ahead of the game.

Yes, Epay was cheap back in the day, and yes Paypal was free at one time.
But gas was also $32.9 in my home town for like 5 years back in the day, but we ain't back in the day anymore. 

In a way I am happy that the scumbags who sold guitars for $50 and charged $180 shipping are finally getting theirs.
They and many like them caused this and the man has come to claim his money.

That's my 68.4 cents adjusted for inflation opinion, your mileage may vary.
Keith


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok, I got ya now. Thanks for the explanation


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

This will allow sellers to start auctions a higher starting prices without having to worry about wasting money listing things that might not sell. Items typically sell for a pretty good price on ebay so, I don't mind the higher final value fee, as long as I don't have to pay insertion fees on items.


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

In addition ebay is eliminating the power seller discounts on the final value fee charges so there is no longer any incentive to list a large number of auctions or to even be an honest seller. I`m certain the top rated seller discount will be on the chopping block before long. Fees will also rise soon. It has been 6 months since the last increase. The new ceo doesn`t own a hawaiin island yet. Therefore we will continue to get the `dirty` end of the stick from ebay. Just a thought i had was why doesn`t ebay lower the fees in this time of economic crisis? I`ll be shifting over to ebid as time goes on. Thanks to reading my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Thunderbolt1 said:


> Why would they add the price of shipping to the 9% ? It's going to cost the seller to ship it. So if he charges say $10.00 to ship an item he has just sold, he is going to be charged $10.00 PLUS the 9% too ? How does this save anybody $$$ ? I'm no ebay user anyway so it doesn't matter to me, but I got lost on that one


No, you're not lost, you just have a brain.

While I understand the problem of sellers overcharging on shipping, that is really an issue between the buyer and seller. Any time you bid, you have to consider the shipping cost as part of the total price. If the shipping is outrageous, skip the item.

If eBay is now going to take a piece of the shipping as well, it is just a way for them to increase revenue. If it costs me an actual $10 to ship something, I now have to pay eBay 90 cents of that in fees. I am actually paying some of the shipping. What that means is that instead of charging the buyer $10 to ship, I would have to charge him $11 just to fully cover the $10 I spend on shipping. Who wins? The buyer pays an extra $1 and eBay gets another 99 cents. Multiply that 99 cents by millions of auctions and the CEO gets a nice bonus at the end of the year.

Joe


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Grandcheapskate said:


> No, you're not lost, you just have a brain.
> 
> While I understand the problem of sellers overcharging on shipping, that is really an issue between the buyer and seller. Any time you bid, you have to consider the shipping cost as part of the total price. If the shipping is outrageous, skip the item.
> 
> ...


You got it right. I think ebay is trying to stop being beat out of there share of the sales when sellers sell for example a $50 item for $1 and then charge $49 for shipping. I have been seeing this alot lately.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Grandcheapskate said:


> No, you're not lost, you just have a brain.
> 
> While I understand the problem of sellers overcharging on shipping, that is really an issue between the buyer and seller. Any time you bid, you have to consider the shipping cost as part of the total price. If the shipping is outrageous, skip the item.
> 
> ...


* I have a Brain ? Why am I always the last one to find out about about important things like having one of those things? *

* Seriously though, I was thinking it was going to be just like you said above and being at the post office yesterday I saw a guy mailing stuff he sold on the bay and he was doing exactly like "Micyou03" said ! He sold several of the same things on the bay that according to him should have been around $27.00. He sold them for $10.00 but charged $20.00 to ship them! *


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I guess this rule has been around for a while.
I just got an email from paypal stating that I am about to reach my maximum 'sending limit'.
I need to get 'verified', which means I need to either get a paypal credit card, or attach
my bank account to paypal. I don't want another credit card, and I dont want to give 
paypal access to any bank account. If I don't get verified, I will not be able to buy on ebay.

Craigslist and hobbytalk have pretty much replaced my ebay buying.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

micyou03 said:


> I think ebay is trying to stop being beat out of there share of the sales when sellers sell for example a $50 item for $1 and then charge $49 for shipping. I have been seeing this alot lately.


That's an interesting thought, and it leads to another.

What about free shipping? What's gonna happen with that?


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I guess this rule has been around for a while.
> I just got an email from paypal stating that I am about to reach my maximum 'sending limit'.
> I need to get 'verified', which means I need to either get a paypal credit card, or attach
> my bank account to paypal. I don't want another credit card, and I dont want to give
> ...


I OPENED MY PAYPAL YEARS AGO WITH A BANK ACCOUNT I NO LONGER USE, I THINK THERE IS $17 IN IT


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I need to get 'verified', which means I need to either get a paypal credit card, or attach my bank account to paypal. I don't want another credit card, and I dont want to give paypal access to any bank account.


 I always offer this advice. If you want to attach Paypal to a bank account, open a new account that has no minimum balance requirement. Put a couple dollars in it and attach that to Paypal. Then if you ever receive money via Paypal, you can immediatly transfer it to your bank account then withdraw it. I never keep money in my Paypal account nor would I ever give Paypal access to any account that hold a significant amount of money.

Also, if you close the bank account after Paypal has verified it, they'll never know and you'll be able to keep spending. 

Joe


----------

